# Am I Fat?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is diifucult to tell from a photo. I have copied the chart from the Iams page for you to use as a guide. Ideally your dog would fit the middle (3rd) example. When looking at your dog from the top it would be best if your dog was wet so the coat is lying flat and not distorting the picture you see. It is always best to "look" with your hands with Goldens due to the extensive coat to compare your dog to the descriptions next to the images.. 









Dog Body Condition Description Chart


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, their fur hides so much ( wish I had that excuse) !! However,from my experience with my girls, I would say she'd be more comfortable and put less strain on joints if she took off some weight. You want to see a definable waistline and be able to feel ribs. When I finally got that thru my thick head, and started counting their calories, they lost the weight and now that I see them thinner, I realize that they look so much better and were, indeed, overweight. BTW, Penny's ideal weight is about 70 lbs ( she's got alot more bone) and Maggie's is 65. They both were over 80 at their high point (shame on me!!!). Also, they are tall compared to breed standard.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, I appreciate you sharing your thoughts.

The vet said she was thin ... I disagree. I think she needs to lose 5 pounds, maybe 10. She's eats Wellness CORE Reduced Fat, 2 cups daily, that's about 750 calories if I'm not mistaken. 

She seems to carry all her weight up front. If you were to feel her butt, it's really quite boney. 

I'm working on it. And I know, her joints, very important. It's an ongoing thing with this dog. Her thyroid was tested and came back normal. The vet said she's a "keeper" .... she likes to keep her weight. I can relate to that!

Thanks again.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She looks like a big girl. She wears her 80lbs well.  It's hard to tell from a picture, but if your vet thinks she is thin, then she probably is.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Regardless, she's pretty!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...i saw the thread and thought we were voting about our own weights...LOL...didnt see the pic until after I voted......I dont think shes fat......:wavey:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

It's hard to tell without "feeling" her. Go with your gut Jo Ellen - if YOU feel she needs to loose a few pounds then so be it. Since she is having joint issues I'd rather see her on the thin side - it will be easier on her.

I was lucky with Jake - he was one of those Goldens that got thinner the older he got - kept him on his feet and walking until the end. My Vet told me it was a GOOD thing that he was thin.

Just try your best to keep her muscle tone up - the muscle will help hold everything together - like glue! :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How do I keep her muscle tone up when she has to be still? Massage? And weight loss with a dog on house arrest is like .... very difficult 

LOL Woodysmama ... yeah, let's all post pictures of ourselves and make a poll :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> How do I keep her muscle tone up when she has to be still? Massage? And weight loss with a dog on house arrest is like .... very difficult
> 
> LOL Woodysmama ... yeah, let's all post pictures of ourselves and make a poll :doh:


 That is VERY DIFFICULT if not impossible. Although walking is good it is not enough to keep up muscle tone and take weight off. I would just monitor her weight to insure it does not get to be too much and once this injury is behind her GRADUALLY increase the excercise level.

Good luck!!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thank you, I appreciate you sharing your thoughts.
> 
> The vet said she was thin ... I disagree. I think she needs to lose 5 pounds, maybe 10. She's eats Wellness CORE Reduced Fat, 2 cups daily, that's about 750 calories if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> ...


I dont know why Vets always tell Golden owners their dogs are thin, or not overweight. Is it that they just dont know! Or to make people feel good? lol I here this all the time! Anyway I always judge by the spine.
You never want to see the ribs on a golden.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

historicprim said:


> I dont know why Vets always tell Golden owners their dogs are thin, or not overweight. Is it that they just dont know! Or to make people feel good? lol I here this all the time! Anyway I always judge by the spine.
> You never want to see the ribs on a golden.


I agree with never wanting to see ribs on a Golden, but seeing the spine can depend on age. I worried about one of my older Goldens because her spine was becoming more prominent (she was 13 at the time). The vet checked her and basically said that the spine thing was just due to her age and age related loss of muscle mass. I have since noticed that on most of my older dogs (12 and above).

And I also agree that the vets almost always err on the side of overweight  I think because they so seldom see a muscled dog in good weight. I have had puppy people come to visit and when I tell them their puppy is fat (sometimes dangerously so in a young dog), they are ofended and respond-"But the vet thinks he is just perfect." :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> How do I keep her muscle tone up when she has to be still? Massage? And weight loss with a dog on house arrest is like .... very difficult
> 
> LOL Woodysmama ... yeah, let's all post pictures of ourselves and make a poll :doh:


Can she swim? Need to see a photo from above. I've had a fat dog and I have one staying with me right now!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm, that's difficult right now too. There are no indoor swimming places for dogs here. I could take her to the lake but she would then focus on fishing and not swimming. And the water is still too cold. Cold water really makes her sore and stiff.

I'll get a picture from above this afternoon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Kimm, that's difficult right now too. There are no indoor swimming places for dogs here. I could take her to the lake but she would then focus on fishing and not swimming. And the water is still too cold. Cold water really makes her sore and stiff.
> 
> I'll get a picture from above this afternoon.


I forget how lucky I am to have the facility here. They can put a vest on them and have them swim around a fishless pool . Shadow and Tucker were in very good shape when they were attending.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If we had something like that, I'd be so happy. Daisy would be there every week.

We need more physical therapy facilities for dogs. I bet it would be a real money maker, with dogs being so overweight these days, the injuries and just the fun of it all.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess I should have been more clear on the spine thing. Its hard to explain how you feel along the spine, and probably shouldn't have mentioned it. 
quote=Tahnee GR;483186]I agree with never wanting to see ribs on a Golden, but seeing the spine can depend on age. I worried about one of my older Goldens because her spine was becoming more prominent (she was 13 at the time). The vet checked her and basically said that the spine thing was just due to her age and age related loss of muscle mass. I have since noticed that on most of my older dogs (12 and above).

And I also agree that the vets almost always err on the side of overweight  I think because they so seldom see a muscled dog in good weight. I have had puppy people come to visit and when I tell them their puppy is fat (sometimes dangerously so in a young dog), they are ofended and respond-"But the vet thinks he is just perfect." :doh:[/quote]


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> If we had something like that, I'd be so happy. Daisy would be there every week.
> 
> We need more physical therapy facilities for dogs. I bet it would be a real money maker, with dogs being so overweight these days, the injuries and just the fun of it all.


I found this site online that lists members of the Association of Canine Water Therapy: http://www.caninewatertherapy.com/pools_us.html. Unfortunately no PA...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> If we had something like that, I'd be so happy. Daisy would be there every week.
> 
> We need more physical therapy facilities for dogs. I bet it would be a real money maker, with dogs being so overweight these days, the injuries and just the fun of it all.


You should contact the person who started the one in Hamden. I think he is opening a few more, not sure, but I wonder if they would consider expanding into PA??? One never knows. 

I can send you a link to his page and you can contact him and ask, or maybe suggest...


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

She looks to be the same size as my first Golden Brandy. In her younger years when she was very active and swam alot she carried 80lbs no problem. As she got older I kept her at 72 she looked good and not too thin. She was with us and active til she was fourteen.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm..I know there is at least one or two in CT and they are not showing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe these places are too far away. I didn't check to see if they have pools for therapy. Good information to have for rehab though.
http://twinbrookanimalclinic.com/1044356.html
http://www.smoketownvet.com/opp/rehab/index.html
http://www.pvah.com/anwell.html
http://www.evelynvet.com/


This is the person who had his practice nearby, but has relocated to Meriden.
http://www.topdoghealth.com/about/index.php


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

100 miles
90 miles
219 miles
215 miles

At best I would only be able to take her once a week, maybe on Saturdays. Would it even be worthwhile to do something like this once a week or is it a better than nothing kind of thing? And it would be iffy during the winter, traveling, totally subject to the weather.

Thanks for the links, Kimm. I'll bookmark them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs are overweight and it is so hard getting weight off! I have the same problem myself!

Selka lost some weight when he was sick but since going back on his food , he looks like he gained it back! I hate to cut him back more, he already acts like he's starving all the time. I think I will get the diet dogfood next time. I also ran out of greenbeans so need to pick up some.

We have a swimming facility here. It's expensive but I may try it as it would be good for him since he doesn't like to fetch much. Gunner will retrieve till he drops. He is all muscle.

I go by whether they have a nice waist. Selka can get to the sausage look very fast!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I went with maybe a little but I would say 5 lbs no more than 10 if weight is lost easy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> 100 miles
> 90 miles
> 219 miles
> 215 miles
> ...


Those are just the ones I found. There may be more. I should contact Dr. J and ask if he know of any in PA.

They can be very expensive. Tucker went twice a week to kick start some weight loss. I was paying 45.00 per session, 90.00 a week. When the fee went up to 60.00 a session, I had to bring him once a week. I started bringing Shadow and Tucker on opposite weeks. We went for a few months, but it consumed a huge chunk of my paycheck.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks, Hooch! I value your opinion on this very much 

I'm cutting her food back to 1-3/4 cup/day. My poor Daisy, she's going to think the world is ending :no:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

we have had rescue dogs that required surgery on there hips and knee's and they couldnt exercise at all since they were in bad shape. All we did was cut there food back and added green beans and the lost over 25 pounds in 3 months,. They wouldnt do the surgery until they lost weight.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've tried green beans. She does not eat them. At all.

But maybe if I cut her food back to 1-3/4 cup a day, maybe she'll decide she likes them ??

I'll try. Thanks MM :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't there a problem with muscle atrophy if they don't get "some" sort of exercise? I do know rest is important when they're injured though. Seems like a vicious circle.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Isn't there a problem with muscle atrophy if they don't get "some" sort of exercise? I do know rest is important when they're injured though. Seems like a vicious circle.


All I know was that the surgeon told us they were to be leash walked to go to the bathroom and that was it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> All I know was that the surgeon told us they were to be leash walked to go to the bathroom and that was it.


Yeah, Shadow had to be leash walked after his surgeries and when his hip was swinging in the wind. We didn't have the rehab facility then. After surgery the leash walking was slowly increased to such an incredible amount, I nearly fainted.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It IS a viciouis circle. As soon as Daisy was released for exercise after her ACL surgery last year, I took her on long slow walks uphill. I've been doing that with her ever since. And we do live in a 2-story house so she gets exercise going up and down the stairs several times a day too. Not now though, she's strictly downstairs with her recent sprain. And no more walks uphill.

Strong muscles support the joints. It seems like, to me, that if the muscles aren't strong, the joints are vulnerable. That just seems like common sense to me. 

An underwater treadmill facility would be a godsend right now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam had muscle atrophy in his senior years. He was never an active dog but was always trim even at 90+ lbs. He was a tall guy. I worried about him being too thin when he dropped his weight to 82 lbs. He looked sunken and bony. I put some weight back on him and kept him at 87 lbs. Vet thought it better to err on the side of weight game, just in case he became ill, "he wouldn't get behind the 8 ball" as she called it. I gave him daily massages to keep his muscles limber and strong. It worked.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, muscle massage. I know it's feels good and it can be a great pain reliever, but I wasn't sure if it actualy _strengthened_ the muscles.

Thanks, Paula!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, he couldn't "tell"me. The Vet recommended it and it did help. Maybe it stimulates the muscle. I also moved and stretched his limbs, I forgot that part. It kept Sam in good shape and helped alleviate stiffness.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thanks, Hooch! I value your opinion on this very much
> 
> I'm cutting her food back to 1-3/4 cup/day. My poor Daisy, she's going to think the world is ending :no:


She can suppliment it with fish now it is fishing season. ROFL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She can't go fishing, Hooch. She sprained her ACL earlier this week. She's on strict rest for god knows how long. Can't fish, can't eat ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Google...gives you info about muscle massage and atrophy.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Jo...honestly she is a bit chunky...80 pounds is not good...Maddie was at that once...but it is possible to get her down to a good size weight. There is NO 'perfect' or written weight for Goldens. It what fits your dog and you. Exercise her daily, playing ball, walking...or training...etc. I'd maybe try the green bean diet...that's what worked for Maddie and she is at a good weight of 58 pounds. Maddie still has chunk but she isn't 'fat' but she has lost due to the training and walking we've done as a family. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its too hard to tell from most pics. Lucky looks like your girl from that pic but he was 20lb over wieght. I can't tell from the side...to much hair and a very deep chest. I can tell from looking at Lucky's back...way too broad.

I haven't read all of this, but will say that I cut Lucky to 1.5 cups of food a day and he's done real well. He has lost weight and is more energetic. I don't think he knows that his food is cut down.....


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Daisy has a larger frame, if I'm remembering correctly, so for her 80 pounds wouldn't be that off. No fishing at all?  Poor baby! Maybe you guys could watch some fishing videos together? Hopefully she'll be back to herself before the summer is over.
Oh yeah, I voted no because I think that's what Daisy would want me to say  seriously though, she has a good coat so it's hard to tell.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

PeanutsMom said:


> No fishing at all?  Poor baby! Maybe you guys could watch some fishing videos together?


Or the fishing channel on cable.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be torture for her! Just say the word "fishing" and her ears perk up, her tail starts wagging. Poor Daisy. I'm just telling her 2 more weeks.

It's been a long, long winter


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Not fat*

My vote is not fat and it is a totally uneducated opinion, just the way she looks to me!!! Gorgeous coat!

Hadn't been on here for a while and was wondering how you were doing with quitting the smokes. 

Very pleased to see you are doing well !!!! It is hard work well worth the trouble !!!

TM


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, TM! I really love your sig picture.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi JoEllen,

Is she a tall dog or is she standard size. I know Brady is standard height and he is 61 lbs. I get complimented by other golden owners about his great shape. 

Brady's cousin is about 2 to 3 inches over standard and is about and is FAT at 94 lbs. My kids even say that he is fat.


----------

